# Rubber road bed



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

What is the best way to clean the american flyer rubbet road bed i have the grey ones. Just ordered 10 more curve. From the vender i deal with. 
Thanks Al


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

alaft61ri said:


> What is the best way to clean the american flyer rubbet road bed i have the grey ones. Just ordered 10 more curve. From the vender i deal with.
> Thanks Al


CRC for plastic worked for me.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> CRC for plastic worked for me.


Is that the same stuff for the engine to. 

Al


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> CRC for plastic worked for me.


Like BrokeCurmudgeon, I use the same stuff for cleaning plastic....

This stuff: Click Here


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

What, no dawn dish soap. I have used dawn for all knds of cleaning around the house.
My wife used dawn for the dishes. I think that commercial they did of that little duckling
with oil all over it got a lot of people to try it. I wash my hands a lot with it. I have a soap
dispenser on the sink and I keep it filled with dawn. It is antibiotic. Or maybe its antibacterial.
its good stuff. I do not care for hand soap from Bed Bath Beyond.

Al, watch the CRC. Make sure the can says safe for plastic.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

kvlazer22 said:


> Like BrokeCurmudgeon, I use the same stuff for cleaning plastic....
> 
> This stuff: Click Here


That 2-26 CRC is plastic safe. It is good for cleaning just about anything not to mention what it was designed for--electrical contact. I have also used Armour All which leaves a nice semi-gloss finish. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou stay safe.

Al


mopac said:


> What, no dawn dish soap. I have used dawn for all knds of cleaning around the house.
> My wife used dawn for the dishes. I think that commercial they did of that little duckling
> with oil all over it got a lot of people to try it. I wash my hands a lot with it. I have a soap
> dispenser on the sink and I keep it filled with dawn. It is antibiotic. Or maybe its antibacterial.
> ...


Ok i will thanks


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I soak mine in the kitchen sink in hot water and Dawn. It doesn't remove all the crud but that's ok by me. I also have the gray rubber roadbed.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

My method same as above...soak for several days in mild dish washing soap with a grease release.....then spray each with Awesome or Fantastic and scrub with old toothbrush....let dry then spray with Armor Al....for black road bed Tire Black works well also.....


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thankyou kindly. Stay safe

Al


flyguy55 said:


> My method same as above...soak for several days in mild dish washing soap with a grease release.....then spray each with Awesome or Fantastic and scrub with old toothbrush....let dry then spray with Armor Al....for black road bed Tire Black works well also.....


Thankyou will do


----------

